#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-03
<Unit193> http://jokes4all.net/joke_1564.html
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<Unit193> Hey dmcglone!
<dmcglone> how ya doing?
<Cheri703> hi
<Unit193> Fine?
<dmcglone> Hi Cheri703
<dmcglone> thats good Unit193
<dmcglone> anyone working any projects?
<Unit193> projects?
<dmcglone> yeah
 * Cheri703 had a project tonight that shouldn't have needed to be done...
<Cheri703> since I may not have a car after tomorrow, I was getting bus route info together, the county has it laid out STUPIDLY on their site, so I got it all bundled into pdf form
<dmcglone> sounds like a headache
<Cheri703> yeah, maps in pdf form, routes in html pages: convert html to .ods to edit, export as pdf, combine schedule/map into individual pdfs, then combine into one honkin big one that the ubuntu driver didn't want to spool properly (spent about an hour trying to get the thing to print), gave up and printed from windows, first copy running now >.<
<dmcglone> wow
<Cheri703> yeah...
<Cheri703> good times
<Cheri703> so tomorrow is THE DISCUSSION...heh, should be interesting. I'm going with an expectation of about a 5% chance of things working out for me to stay
<dmcglone> I wish you luck
<Cheri703> thanks :)
<Cheri703> I'm fully prepared to walk out if they try to convince me why I should budge on my non-negotiable points...
 * Cheri703 is going to take gloves/hat/etc because a. might have to walk a ways, b. will probably have to wait for a ride :)
<dmcglone> I hope all goes well. I would hate to see you out of a job for a bit.
<Cheri703> eh, I'd rather be out of a job than dealing with their craziness :/ I'm pretty sure I could get SOMETHING, might not be IT related, but any job that paid $9 or more, I'd be making slightly more in take-home pay than I make in GROSS pay now >.< so...unless they're willing to make some MAJOR changes, nope
<dmcglone> lost power
<Cheri703> :/
<Unit193> dmcglone: How do you like your tap water?
<dmcglone> cold
<dmcglone> why?
<Unit193> Someone told me it tastes like bleach...
<Unit193> C-Bus
<Cheri703> mine was REALLY nasty and mineraly
<Unit193> AEP worker...
<dmcglone> the last time I drank water was in hmmm. heck i don't know how  long
<Unit193> I have to do a project for 4-H and I was wondering what might be a good computer one (done about 5 or 6 at this point)
<Unit193> dmcglone, don't say PHP :) (kinda thinking of doing it)
<Cheri703> is it an independent project?
<Unit193> Yep
<Unit193> Thank goodness!
 * Cheri703 did 4H for YEARS
<dmcglone> Na I was going to say use .net ;-)
<Unit193> Self-Determined: http://www.ohio4h.org/selfdetermined/
<Cheri703> yeah, that's it
<Cheri703> I did a few of those
<Cheri703> also: cat, woodworking, rabbit, guinea pig, bike, outdoor cooking, bird watching, uhm, some other stuff
<Unit193> Been in 4-H for 13 years.... kinda ran out of projects...
<Cheri703> heh, yeah
<Unit193> After cloverbuds, 2 projects/year (requirement)
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> well, with the hands for service idea, you could work on getting computer donations/setting them up for somewhere?
<Unit193> 1. Intro to comps 2. Web design #1 3. Linux 4. Web Design #2 (project #2 that year: Graphics) 5. Real world applications 6. Servers
<dmcglone> I have found a couple probs with chrome!
<dmcglone> 1 it will not open pdf's
<dmcglone> 2. it will not post on wordpress
<Cheri703> HA!
<Cheri703> j/k, that sucks
<dmcglone> yeah
<dmcglone> oh well. anyway, I'm gonna hit the sack. I'll talk to you all later.
<dmcglone> g'night everyone
<Cheri703> night
<Cheri703> why am I not sleeeeeepy?!
<Unit193> You really should be....
<Cheri703> I know!
<Cheri703> I have that thing tomorrow too...
<Cheri703> I'm ok with being late though, because they were late to come pick up stuff last week
<Unit193> And what can they do? fire you?
<Cheri703> absolutely nothing
<Unit193> Why am I not asleep??
<Cheri703> dunno, I'm reading a blog atm, then going to attempt it
<Cheri703> >.<
<canthus13> ?
 * Cheri703 feels as though she sold her soul to the devil, but still has a job :(
<Cheri703> but it will be with a contract in place and making more money
<Cheri703> (how much more is still tbd exactly)
<Unit193> Meeting went mostly well?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-04
<Cheri703> eh, they are full of crap on a TON of things, but...if I have a contract, then I'm willing to give it a shot...
<dmcglone1> Hi everyone
<Cheri703> hi
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> Hi Unit193, Cheri703 I'll be back in a second
<dmcglone> back. did an update, and had to reboot. doesn't linux seem to be following in M$'s footsteps
<Cheri703> eh, you only really have to reboot when there's a kernel update
<dmcglone> yeah
<Cheri703> and you don't HAVE to reboot immediately, just if you want to hop kernels
<dmcglone> true
<Unit193> Cheri703: I got another P4 2.4 processor....
<Cheri703> nice
<Unit193> Need 512 DDR Laptop RAM?
<Cheri703> uhm, if you don't?
<Unit193> Spare or currently can place in a lap?
<Cheri703> would have to check the ones currently in the house to know for sure
<dmcglone1> I should be here now
<Unit193> Nope
<dmcglone1> had to change my DNS entry
<dmcglone1> I was trying googles DNS
<Unit193> Don't like it?
<dmcglone1> nope. it's actually slower than using my ISP's
<dmcglone1> I've been eyeballing this one http://www.system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=106
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> did you see the one from zareason?
<Cheri703> hoverboard or something I think
<dmcglone1> I either want that or a netbook
<dmcglone1> no do you have a link?
<Cheri703> http://zareason.com/shop/Hoverboard-X30.html
<dmcglone1> Thats a nice one too!
<dmcglone1> only thing stopping me from buying a netbook is development
<dmcglone1> Oh no, the one from zareason only has intel chips
<dmcglone1> :-(
<Cheri703> http://zareason.com/shop/Strata-Pro-13.html
<Cheri703> why is that bad?
<dmcglone1> no, I just prefer AMD :-(
<Cheri703> ok
<dmcglone1> but if I have to I'll get an Intel
<dmcglone1> 3D ready laptop: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Toshiba+-+Satellite+Laptop+/+Intel%26%23174;+Core%26%23153;+i5+Processor+/+15.6%22+Display+/+4GB+Memory+/+640GB+Hard+Drive+-+Slate/1277619.p?id=1218246225996&skuId=1277619
<dmcglone1> freakin broken link
<Cheri703> was about to say that
<dmcglone1> I didn't get it all
<dmcglone1> that was all of it
<dmcglone1> how stupid of bestbuy
<dmcglone1> I'm going to get a shower and watch tv
<Cheri703> k
<dmcglone> Ah all fresh and clean
<dmcglone> I bet you all could smell me all the way up there :-D
<Unit193> Well... the smell just went away :)
<Unit193> What are you watching?
<dmcglone> "all worked up" on Tru tv,but I'm not really paying much attention to it
<dmcglone> Just got done writing my next blog post for tomorrow :-)
<Cheri703> so I think I decided I'm going to dual boot the compaq my dad gave me
<Unit193> Why? with what ones?
<Cheri703> I have a compaq oem xp pro cd...and that way I can run some windows cpu heavy things without bothering my netbook
<Cheri703> xp pro and ubuntu 10.10 I think
<Cheri703> so long as 10.10 works properly on it
<Unit193> Laptop or Desktop? (does it need ram :D )
<Cheri703> *windows only things
<Cheri703> desktop, and YES
<Cheri703> you said you had ddr laptop ram?
<Cheri703> and that won't work in the b130, correct?
<Unit193> What type? DDR laptop, yes (b130 =DDR2)
<Cheri703> this: 	PC2-4200 DDR SDRAM SODIMMs.?
<Cheri703> other laptop takes that, but not sure how many slots for it
<Unit193> This desktop needs DDR... if I can't use new 1G (KTD440G/1G) it's yours
<Cheri703> oh?
<Unit193> If it doesn't fit the game comp (would be nice for a spare, but...)
<Cheri703> well, thanks :)
<Unit193> 2X 256 PC2-4200 DDR2 desktops (fit anything that needs little ram?)
<Unit193> What laptop can use the DDR?
<Cheri703> the grey one my husband was using thursday
<Cheri703> *maybe
<Cheri703> have to check on slots
<Unit193> It uses WinXP? cpu-z is the tool you need
<Cheri703> yeah, it's somewhere though, not sure where he put it
<Cheri703> I'll dig it out tomorrow
<dmcglone> night everyone
<dmcglone> :-)
<Unit193> bye dmcglone!
<Unit193> Cheri703: Mind doing a trade for it/them?
<Cheri703> maybe?
<Cheri703> what did you have in mind?
<Unit193> have anything you don't need I may find useful? :)
<Cheri703> hmm...will have to poke around
<Cheri703> I do have a few cd-rw drives laying around. a 250w (ish) power supply, have to see what else
<Unit193> again, the 1G is only if it doesn't fit Zeta (oldish comp that may use SDRAM)
<Cheri703> gotcha
<Cheri703> np
<Cheri703> I'll look around
<Unit193> anything else you might need?
<Cheri703> hmmmm...will ponder
<Unit193> I may have a internal USB hub...
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> I have 2 15 (maybe 17?) inch crt monitors :) not that you'd want them
<Unit193> http://www.laptopmemoryupgrade.com/memory/HewlettPackardOmniBookXE2SeriesMemory.html
<Unit193> That's what I have used...
<Cheri703> omnibook?
<Cheri703> you have one or?
<Cheri703> I have some laptop ram that wouldn't fit any of the other ones here
<Unit193> Can't really be upgraded...
<Cheri703> ah
<Cheri703> ok, so dell xps m140 only has one RAM slot and it has 512 already :/
<Unit193> I think I found it:http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/hp-omnibook-xe2-c/1707-3121_7-30074921.html
<Cheri703> nice
<Unit193> Not really.... slower then a turtle on a hot day....
<Cheri703> Unit193: any non-computer things you might find useful? we have random stuff sometimes. many times someone as been like, "I could really use a ____" and we've happened to have one :)
<Cheri703> OH, also, good battery arrived today
<Unit193> anything else I should tell friend while I'm at it?
<Cheri703> uhm...no? I will check battery + not-my-charger and see how it does. other option is if you guys (either of you) have a 3 pronged pigtail sitting around (the brick > wall part of an adapter) because I have the ACTUAL charger, but only the brick to computer part :/
<Cheri703> basically this: http://www.bizrate.com/miscellaneous/oid855531865.html
<Unit193> I could almost bet you money that I could get one....
<Cheri703> ok, give me a minute
<Cheri703> ok, yeah, if you can get one, I have the proper dell cord instead of that crappy replacement one
 * Cheri703 is proud of herself :D
<Unit193> That's most of the time very good, what did you do?
<Cheri703> I set up a headless dual-boot machine :D I can remotely choose which OS I want, then log back into it.
<Cheri703> I may be recruiting your help on putty, I've not used it before, might give it a shot
<Unit193> I can't get off of it...
<Cheri703> took me FOREVER to get the auto-switch-os thing working (mostly my error >.<) but it works now
<Cheri703> get off of ?
<Unit193> PuTTY
<Cheri703> ah
<Cheri703> so yeah, I might have you help me out with it :)
<Unit193> KiTTY is also good... How did you do the remote OS thing?
<Unit193> Grub?
<Cheri703> well, there's a thing in grub, and I made it into a script, so I can set it to do a one-time boot to the other OS. then it'll boot back to ubuntu
<Cheri703> and I made them both have the same ip, so I can vnc into either with the same settings
<Cheri703> and I can currently ssh into the ubuntu side, but I'd like to ssh into the windows side if possible
<Unit193> Yes it is
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> sweet :D
<Cheri703> not tonight, but at some point I'm going to consult your putty experience
<Unit193> CopSSH/cygwin or FreeSSHd for ssh (no X :( )
<Cheri703> ok, don't tell me tonight! my brain is in weird hyper mode and adding more info at this point won't do me any good :)
<thafreak> Holy crap, I haven't been on here in A WHILE
<thafreak> I'm estimating atleast since Dec 22...
<thafreak> I haven't been in here since last year
<thafreak> Anyone around?
<thafreak> Just logged into my machine at home, fired up the browser, and it still had tabs open from when I was looking up stuff for my last stupid class
<thafreak> don't you hate that...
<thafreak> finding browser tabs you left open, while researching crap that pissed you off...
 * Cheri703 is around, sortof
<thafreak> Hey Cheri703, hows the job hunt going?
<Cheri703> well, it looks like I'm staying, at least for a while. had a discussion with them yesterday, end result will be: actual contractor situation, on-call, more money than last year, so I'm willing to at least see if they can refrain from being insane
<thafreak> excellent, that's good to hear!
<deejoe> > willing to at least see if they can refrain from being  insane
<deejoe> more like "more willing to put up with them being insane"
<Cheri703> true
<deejoe> since nothing mention seems to me like a "we'll be less insane" kind of thing
<deejoe> s/mention/mentioned/
<Cheri703> well, having a contract in place and being on-call will be different from "we want you to pay your own taxes but be available/working 40+ hours per week for what would be under minimum wage for a w-2 employee working 40 hours a week"
<deejoe> ok, yes
<deejoe> good point
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> we'll see. how much more than last year is still tbd, but I'm holding out for a pretty substantial increase (though still way under what I "should" be making)
<Cheri703> I'm honestly surprised we did alright for 2010...taxes are going to SUCK though :( didn't hold any aside last year
<Cheri703> woo! my little project is coming together!
 * Cheri703 is pleased
<deejoe> say hello to mandatory quarterly payments
<Cheri703> yeah :/
<Cheri703> planning on setting aside quite a bit for it this year, and have an accountant doing my taxes this year
<kyanardag> sorry, I got disconnected, I'm reposting my question (with minor typo corrections):  I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 on HP Pavilion dv7 and I have ATI Mobility Radeon graphics card. I take it granted that due to driver issues suspend/resume will not work. But I saw that at System76 website they sell Linux laptops with ATI cards and everything works fine. I contacted them and they said suspend/resume issues can be resolved by fiddling with Powe
<kyanardag> rManagement. Is there any expert living in Columbus who can help me fixing this issue?
<Cheri703> kyanardag: just because system76 hw can suspend/resume alright, doesn't guarantee yours will. some hardware just doesn't like it. It isn't necessarily due to ATI
<cheri-703> Woo Android phone
<canthus13> kyanardag: suspend/resume has more to do with the BIOS than the video card.  Try updating the BIOS on your machine and see if that fixes the problem.
<kyanardag> canthus13, as far as I know the BIOS is up to date
<canthus13> kyanardag: doublecheck anyway. THe main problem with suspend/resume is that most BIOS is a buggy mess of bandaided-together crap that caters to windows.  Linux attempts to minimize problems by pretending to be Windows when talking to BIOS.
<canthus13> Unfortunately, BIOS is closed-source, which means a lot of reverse-engineering and guesswork on the part of the kernel programmers.
<Unit193> canthus13: can'
<Unit193> t you use biosdecode?
<Unit193> To see what version you have
<canthus13> Unit193: Probably. I've seen some disassembled BIOS code, and it's a scary mess.
<kyanardag> canthus13, i'll check it out again. so, the suspend/resume can not be corrected by a single file hiding in depths of /etc ?
<canthus13> Oh. that, I dunno. most BIOS shows the version on boot and inside the CMOS setup.
<canthus13> kyanardag: Depends on what's causing it.  It *could*, I suppose.. I"d play around with the power management settings.  I wouldn't hold out much hope, though. my wife's dv6227cl hates to suspend, no matter what I try.
<canthus13> It boots fast enough that she doesn't really care, though.
<Unit193> biosdecode or dmidecode may work without reboot
<canthus13> bah. Freaking windows is overriding my desktop control keys. :(
<canthus13> Whoah.  System76 dropped their prices a LOT.  my dream laptop is about 1000 bucks cheaper now..
<kyanardag> my biosdecode and dmidecode results are here: http://pastebin.com/MCYeLi05
<canthus13> Looks like F.12   I'd check HP's website and see if there's something newer.
<kyanardag> HP website says completely different BIOS version:
<kyanardag> WinFlash for HP Notebook System BIOS (for Notebooks with Intel Processors) 2010-07-23 , Version:F.42 A
<kyanardag_> canthus13, thank you so much, i did the bios update and voila, suspend/resume works perfectly.. if you didn't tell me bios might be the problem, i would be spending hours changing files with no luck..
<thafreak> I forgot how awesome openldap can be!
<Unit193> What are you using it for?
<canthus13> kyanardag_: Any time. :)
<canthus13> thafreak: I haven't forgotten how much of a pain in the ass <any>ldap can be. :P
<canthus13> But yeah, sometimes I miss Active Directory. :)
<Unit193> I think linux can connect to it... (don't need it for home)
<Cheri703> so...just as a note: I'm soliciting tips/advice/whatever along the lines of either "things to do now to make your next installation easier" OR "tips for multi-booters"
<canthus13> tip for multi-booters: delete windows. you'll have more hard drive space and less confusion.
<Cheri703> well, yes
<canthus13> Put windows inside a virtual machine where it can't hurt anything but itself.
<deejoe> lvm for the win
<Unit193> Can't really do that if it isn't your computer
<canthus13> true.
<Cheri703> the one I set up as a dual-boot is WAY too slow for a vm
<Unit193> all too true...
<Cheri703> I added 256 ram to it, and it's just over 512 >.<
<Cheri703> 2.4 ghz 64 bit processor though...so it has some potential
<Unit193> The DDR2 one?
<Cheri703> uhm, I dunno? it's the desktop my dad gave me
<Unit193> Ah, desktop, was thinking laptop...
<Unit193> anyone try LibreOffice yet?
<Cheri703> no
<canthus13> 64 bit? Dual core?
<Cheri703> not dual core
<Cheri703> it's an old amd 64
<canthus13> And 512MB ram is too little for Vista, 7, or XPSP3.
<canthus13> Oh. Cool. :)
<Cheri703> yeah, I need moar ram!
<canthus13> More than enough ram for a web server, though. :)
<Unit193> canthus13: 512 is fine for XP...
<canthus13> Not for SP3.
<canthus13> It drags butt badly.
<canthus13> for SP2 and earlier it's fine.
 * Cheri703 just pictured a computer doing the doggy butt scoot O.o
<Unit193> Depends...
<canthus13> Cheri703: Hehehe.
<canthus13> Unit193: yes. Any windows machine old enough to come with 512MB should wear depends.
<Unit193> Funny to watch WinV on a new comp with 512 :D it fails soooo bad... (doesn't MS say you can do it??)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-05
<Cheri703> blarghy blargh, want to work on dual-boot machine, but place I have to sit is uncomfortable :(
<canthus13> blargh.
<Cheri703> just got a call from friend's sister whose blu-ray player I set up the other night :) she was getting an error message, I helped her take care of it
<Cheri703> Unit193: I'm plugging in the laptop now to top off the battery, any requests on how I test it? would you prefer a "connected to wifi, streaming full-screen video, while running some sort of something in the background" or just standby? (or a battery test program if I can find one)
<Cheri703> Unit193: also, as a note: mom pulled this battery out last thursday, and I just put it in, and it was fully charged, granted, it wasn't being used, but it held its charge alright (I've had old batteries that ran themselves down when sitting unused)
<Unit193> I think it would be used for wifi, t-bird and FF... so I don't know what would be the best way to test it
<Cheri703> ok, I'll stream a video
<Cheri703> in ff
<Cheri703> with several tabs open
<Cheri703> and refreshing
<Unit193> But I think friend is getting it (doesn't matter on the battery test side)
<Cheri703> ok, either way
<Cheri703> I still want to know :)
<Cheri703> full brightness, wifi, streaming hulu full screen, started at 10:36
<Unit193> http://jokes4all.net/joke_1560.html <-- so true
<Cheri703> 11:33, computer went into hibernate
<Cheri703> so 57 minutes with full screen hulu video playing, full volume, on wifi
<canthus13> Get caffeine.
<canthus13> Oh. Battery test. nm
<Cheri703> 1 hour for an older laptop is reasonable I'd think...perhaps
<canthus13> Maxed out? Yeah... not bad.
<Unit193> How hard is it to swap out the cells?
<Unit193> (something I read said you could...)
<canthus13> Cells? I'd just replace the battery.
<canthus13> And it depends on the battery.
<Unit193> Thanks for the info Cheri703!
<Cheri703> sure, like I said, always good to have a reference point :)
<canthus13> http://www.electronics-lab.com/articles/Li_Ion_reconstruct/
<Unit193> maybe not...
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Unit193: ...was it the 'Caution: Explosion Risk' notices that decided it?
<stalcup> yo
<canthus13> ho
<Cheri703> a pirate's life for me
<Unit193> canthus13: That's about it...
<canthus13> Cheri703++
<Unit193> canthus13: Giving neatx a try... hopefully....
 * canthus13 is using FreeNX. It works quite well. :)
<thafreak> canthus13: yes, some parts of ldap *can* be a pain in the ass, but the fact that just about *ANYTHING* can use it as an auth source is pretty awesome
<thafreak> Oh, and the best tools for working with ldap are still the CLI ones, which kind of sucks for most people...
<deejoe> it's sort of the sendmail of directory services
<deejoe> complicately powerful
<deejoe> er,
<deejoe> complicatedly?
<deejoe> anyway, even more tangentially X is the Y of Z: http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=1295
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-06
<greyfox1> POP QUIZ, HOTSHOTS
<Cheri703> oh?
<greyfox1> I need to file a bug--my laptop monitor brightness works, but not at boot. Only after I suspend & resume once. After that it's fine.
<greyfox1> What package do I file that against?
<greyfox1> A cookie for anyone who knows
<Cheri703> hmmm...kernel perhaps? perhaps a bios issue?
<greyfox1> The kernel? Intel drivers?
<Cheri703> I'd vote for kernel...or power manager?
<Unit193> What program do/can you use to configure it?
<greyfox1> Configure what, exactly? The screen? Just the default "monitor preferences" dialog.
<Cheri703> the suspend/resume settings are in power manager
<Cheri703> I'd say kernel
<Cheri703> the thought on power manager was because perhaps there is some box that gets ticked after a suspend/resume, but I dunno
<greyfox1> Hmm, I'll have a look at that. I don't think anything there could affect the fn keys, though.
<greyfox1> brb
<Cheri703> hmm...longshot, but try a different keyboard layout? or assign fn to something else?
<Cheri703> ok
<greyfox1> Ok, so nothing apparently amiss with the power mgmt dialog.
<Cheri703> :/ ok
<greyfox1> Here's something interesting: when I first boot, xev reports nothing when I press fn+f6/f7 (brightness up/down)
<greyfox1> but once I suspend/resume, I get plenty of output from xev like i'd expect. Hmm
<greyfox1> Wish I knew exactly what this means. I guess kernel sounds like a good idea? Hmm
 * Cheri703 likes chocolate chip
<Cheri703> :D
<greyfox1> haha, well played!
<greyfox1> Maybe at OLF this year :)
<Cheri703> heh, sounds good :)
<greyfox1> Oh shoot, check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<greyfox1> found that link in another bug report about hotkeys. Looks like troubleshooting can be a mess
<Cheri703> :(
<Cheri703> what model of laptop?
<greyfox1> Toshiba satellite a305-s6857
<greyfox1> Weird thing is, this only just started with 10.10
<greyfox1> before, they would NEVER work
<greyfox1> so, I'm a little better off at least
<Cheri703> :/ so you're halfway there?
<greyfox1> right
<greyfox1> :D
 * Cheri703 is attempting to troubleshoot an ipod tonight
<greyfox1> Oh yeah? What's the skinny?
<Cheri703> was given to us, cuts out after a few songs, stops playing. I think it's overheating. it has a short battery life, but there is still charge when it does it. I'm willing to replace the battery, but only after I know it's not horribly damaged in some other way
<Cheri703> I just popped it open, charging it now
<greyfox1> You mean you didn't take it to an authorized Apple Genius (TM) ?@!?!
<Cheri703> it's old
<Cheri703> coworker gave it to my brother who gave it to us
<Cheri703> 5th generation video ipod
<greyfox1> Heh, I have one of those.
<greyfox1> 30GB
<greyfox1> black
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> does it crap out?
<greyfox1> No, nary a problem with it actually.
<Cheri703> well, that's good :)
<greyfox1> Yeah
<greyfox1> I've been really gentle with it
<Cheri703> I can't remember, do you dual-boot your computer? there was someone who does
<greyfox1> Nope
<Cheri703> probably good
<Cheri703> ok
<greyfox1> I'm proud to say I haven't needed to dual boot in years. I use a VM occasionally but that's it
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> the other night I set up an older compaq (inherited from parents) as a potentially headless dual-boot
<greyfox1> Ooh, interesting! I've never tried that. How did it go?
<Cheri703> had a compaq OEM XP Pro cd, so figured I would take advantage of it
<Cheri703> it's awesom
<Cheri703> e
<Cheri703> I just ssh'd into the ubuntu side and rebooted it into windows, now installing updates and such :)
<greyfox1> Very cool. SSH is one of those things that is perpetually on my to-do list that I never get around to.
<greyfox1> So, I'm slightly jealous.
<Cheri703> I have it set up for vnc as well :)
<Cheri703> SSH IS WONDERFUL
<Cheri703> I love it
<Cheri703> especially ssh -x
<Cheri703> use that ALL the time
<greyfox1> what do you use it for?
<greyfox1> I mean, you personally
<greyfox1> not what is it for in general
<Cheri703> I use ssh -x for gnucash...it lets me keep one file in one place and I can update it from anywhere. also changing settings in things that aren't convenient from cli, I also use regular ssh for installing software, updates, etc
<Cheri703> my next thing on the list is to use screen
<greyfox1> That's great. I think I need to get going on stuff like that.
<Cheri703> also useful for connecting to network drives, can just do "connect to server" and it'll connect
<canthus13> hmm.. I think I'm gonna try grml.
<canthus13> http://grml.org
<Cheri703> nice
<canthus13> Seeing as it's based on debian, it shouldn't be too hard to use.
<canthus13> wow.  I've got torrents jamming up my connection to the point where ssh between my laptop and my server is choking up.
<Cheri703> heh
 * canthus13 thought he had that throttled.
<canthus13> Dunno why I was hitting 3.6MB/sec. :P
<canthus13> I set it to 2.8.
<Cheri703> heh
<canthus13> You're starting to sound like me there...
 * Cheri703 is amused
<Cheri703> and I may have fixed that ipod
 * Cheri703 chuckles, but rarely l's-o-l
 * Cheri703 also hates it when people put OMG I LOLD or whatever...it's L'D O L
<Cheri703> no one laugh out louds or laugh out louded
 * canthus13 laughs out louded.
 * Cheri703 's brain exploded
 * canthus13 grins.
 * canthus13 has heard someone say 'lol' out loud before....
<Cheri703> yeah, I've heard it a few times
<Cheri703> part of me dies inside
<canthus13> time to watch the Dr. Who christmas episode...
<Cheri703> did you hear david tennant is marrying a woman who played his daughter and is actually the daughter of a previous dr who?
<canthus13> Eh? No...
<canthus13> Hmm.. unconfirmed rumor at the moment, it looks like.
<Cheri703> hang on, let me find the link I got
<Cheri703> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1343909/David-Tennant-marry-Georgia-Moffett-daughter-ex-Doctor-Who-Peter-Davison.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
<Cheri703> friend in uk sent it to me
 * canthus13 never trusts british tabloids jounalism as a primary source.
<canthus13> The daily mail is about like the Enquirer.
<Cheri703> well, sure
<Cheri703> dunno
<Cheri703> still funny, either way he's marrying the daughter of a doctor...his or the other one
<canthus13> True.
<Cheri703> got 30+ minutes of playing from ipod, previous max was 15 minutes, and that was only once, after that 5 or less
<Cheri703> charging it now to see total potential battery/playing time
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-07
<dmcglone1> Hi everyone
<Cheri703> yo
<dmcglone1> I'm trying to make firefox my default browser again and I can't seem to do so
<Cheri703> edit > preferences somewhere
<Cheri703> I think
<dmcglone1> I changed to firefox in my "preferred applications" still not working. Maybe I need to log out and back in
<dmcglone1> Hello Unit
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone1!
<Cheri703> dmcglone1: I think you'll need to mark it in firefox itself
<Cheri703> hey Unit193
<Unit193> Hey Cheri703
<Unit193> Pressing the wrong button is very bad....
<dmcglone1> let me try that Cheri703
<Cheri703> try edit > preferences >advanced
<dmcglone1> found it, it says "firefox is already your default browser" but when I click on links it's still opening in Chrome
<Cheri703> turn it off and back on, look for a similar setting in chrome and turn it off
<dmcglone1> it says it's not
<dmcglone1> i'll be back
<dmcglone> Ah well that didn't work
<Cheri703> :( uninstall chrome?
<Cheri703> why are you going back to ff?
<dmcglone> it's just not all that
<dmcglone> there I mean
<Cheri703> yeah, I liked it at first and then found it lacking :/
<dmcglone> I uninstalled it
<dmcglone> I got me a web cam last night, wondering what I can get into with it
<dmcglone> :-)
<dmcglone> I got skype but only got 2 friends, my mom and sister.. LOL
<Cheri703> heh
<dmcglone> I missed my "read it later"
<dmcglone> :-)
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> yeah, the add-ons get to you after a while
<dmcglone> I wish there was as way to combine the menu bar with the bookmarks bar
<Cheri703> ff4 has something I think, hang on
<Cheri703> nvm
<Cheri703> there are add-ons to do stuff like that
<Cheri703> I looked into it when I switched back :)
<dmcglone> do you recall the names of them add-ons?
<Cheri703> hmm...no, search "make firefox like chrome add-on" or stuff like that
<Cheri703> I don't remember
<Cheri703> compact menu bar, hide title bar
<Cheri703> stuff like that
<dmcglone> check out compact menu bar :-)
<Cheri703> that may have been it
<dmcglone> I installed it, looks good
<dmcglone> :-)
<Unit193> Move the bookmarks next to the tools and help bar?
<dmcglone> I'm trying to think of my next PHP blog lesson
<Unit193> I noticed you hadn't posted....
<Cheri703> how do I force quit something?
<Unit193> CTRL,ALT,ESC?
<Cheri703> maybe
<dmcglone> Unit193, I just posted one :-)
<dmcglone> I've got an idea for tomorrow, so I'm gonna go get on my laptop and write one for tomorrow. Maybe even the next day.
<canthus13> Cheri703: run xkill, click on the window.
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> thanks
<canthus13> YUp.
<canthus13> ..or ps -A | grep <process>, then kill -9 <process #>
<canthus13> killall <processname> might work, depending on how severely stuck it is.
<Cheri703> that's a lot of steps
<canthus13> depends.  I kill plugin-container all the time with alt-f2, killall plugin-container
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<canthus13> If I'm killing a stuck program on wife's/kids' machines, I'll ssh in and do the whole ps -A | grep... thing.
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<canthus13> I also use it if killall <process> doesn't work.
<dmcglone1> Who goes there?
 * Cheri703 is around
<dmcglone1> I'm waiting for an e-mail from Matthew :-)
 * Unit193 just watched AVP
<Cheri703> nice
<Unit193> Should you watch the others first?
<dmcglone1> I'm going to lay down and watch tv myself.
<Unit193> What one?
<dmcglone1> I'm out for the night
<Unit193> Night!
<dmcglone1> g'night everyone
<Cheri703> I've seen some of them, they don't especially appeal to me, they're cheesy
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<Cheri703> hi
<thafreak> so, I'm behind the times, what's the difference between arch and gentoo?
<Cheri703> *shrug* I have no idea
<thafreak> I get how LFS is different from gentoo, as it's just a document...but is arch only really different in that it has an "installer"?
<thafreak> Hmmm...
<canthus13> thafreak: LFS is a nightmare.
<canthus13> But fun. :)
<canthus13> thafreak: Oh. and were you going for the silent bob look?
<canthus13> Arch is quite a bit different from LFS.. and Gentoo. Arch has 4 letters... Gentoo has 6.
<thafreak> canthus13: yes, that was probably me dressed up for halloween...I get that I look like kevin smith alot...so it was/is the easy costume
<canthus13> Nice. :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: How goes?
<Cheri703> eh, all kinds of things up in the air atm, trying to reinstall network manager on desktop -_-
<Cheri703> it's fun when there's a dependency that doesn't exist
 * Cheri703 now has to reinstall on desktop :(
<Cheri703> it's dumb
<Cheri703> and dog is at the vet getting tests, and bosses are continuing to be crappy, husband is being pissy, so today is just kind of sucky :( sorry...
<canthus13> Cheri703: All good. I'm in and out myself.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-08
<dmcglone1> Hi all
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone1
<Cheri703> hey dmcglone
<dmcglone1> Whats up Unit193?
<dmcglone1> Hi Cheri703
<Unit193> Not that much...
<Unit193> you? more posts?
<Unit193> :)
<dmcglone1> I typed one up earlier for tomorrow, I already posted one today
<dmcglone1> are you enjoying them?
<Unit193> I don't do all that much with PHP.... Going to show my friend that uses it more...
<dmcglone1> I've been thinking about another one, but don't know what I should cover yet
<dmcglone1> I see
<dmcglone1> is your friend learning PHP?
<Unit193> He has used it in the past for his site... not sure if he still works on it
<Unit193> I did make a simple script that writes a file with ip/user agent that VNCed into a computer and unlocked it... alone with other random ones
<Unit193> ip/agent was for tracking, not for the login process
<Cheri703> I think my desktop has kicked the bucket :(
<dmcglone1> Unit193 cool
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: oh no
<Cheri703> I'm trying to reinstall, but it's having fits
<Cheri703> :(
<Unit193> What's crapping out?
<Cheri703> well, it started being weird last night, and today I was trying to fix it and it uninstalled stuff it shouldn't have :( so now I'm reinstalling. hopefully
<canthus13> Cheri703: Use a hammer.
<Cheri703> might...
<Cheri703> I'd think about replacing it, but have a sick dog, just spent almost $200 today on him, am going to be spending more soon, and that'll still be just figuring out what is going on :(
<canthus13> Dell uses really crappy thermal compound. :(
<BiosElement> This is awesome
<BiosElement> http://mimiandeunice.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/ME_283_KillingScribes-640x199.png
<Unit193> Cheri703: Did you endup geting SSH/PuTTY all setup?
<Cheri703> no, got distracted by stupid ipod, sick dog, and desktop crapping out (am working on the reinstall now) :/
<Unit193> more issues with that ipod? U10.04?
<Cheri703> yeah, and yeah
<Cheri703> I put rockbox on it after it was working fine with the downgraded ipod firmware, and then husband tried it and it crapped out. then he got alllll pissy again, so I RE put the ipod firmware on it, and am going to touch up the music collection before doing anything with it again, because husband blames it on corrupted music files -_-
<Cheri703> but anyway, I'd still like to
<Cheri703> right now I'm using a mix of vnc and ssh
<Unit193> Rockbox didn't work on ipod? that stinks....
<Cheri703> well, firmware on that one is touchy apparently, so I think that's it
<Cheri703> desktop is mostly set back up...so that's good
<Unit193> Is this the main?
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> :(
<Cheri703> but it's ok
<Cheri703> my patented method of partitioning makes it really easy to set back up
<Cheri703> (once the thing lets me install)
<Unit193>  /home on one and the rest on another?
<Cheri703> no / on one and storage on an ntfs drive (and symlinks from /home to storage)
<Unit193> I would do the / on one and /home on another, but I have no idea how much space both woyld need...
<Cheri703> I tried the /home on one, and I didn't like it
<Cheri703> THIS IS NOT MY NIGHT *ANGRY FACE*
<Unit193> Dare I ask?
<Cheri703> dualboot machine has decided that there is no route to host -_- and I don't know why. was working earlier today before I shut it down, rebooted (headless) and now no route to host...was using it headlessly earlier without issue
<Cheri703> ohhhh, wait, I might know what it is, hang on
<Cheri703> ok, nvm :(
<Cheri703> wow I'm annoyed
<Unit193> What was it?
<Cheri703> no, it didn't fix it
<Cheri703> going to move it back to where the monitor is
<Cheri703> back in a bit
<Cheri703> o.O
<Cheri703> for some reason grub had decided that it didn't want to auto-time-out and choose an os...it was just sitting at grub :(
<Cheri703> fixed nwo
<Cheri703> *now
<Unit193> I'm glad the head is hard, but now my hand hurts....
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> This is not working!!! *facepalm* *facepalm* *facepalm*
<Cheri703> ah, gotcha
<Unit193> Funny, my hand hurts more then my head :)
<dmcglone> hey all, how do I chomod a directory and all the directories and files inside it?
<dmcglone> chmod that is
<Cheri703> uh, possibly -r ?
<Cheri703> hang on, let me look
<Cheri703> -R or --recursive
<Cheri703> If I know what command I need, but not the details, I google "*command* manpage ubuntu" and it'll bring up what you need
<dmcglone> Ah
<dmcglone> I knew what command to use, just not the syntax
<dmcglone> david@buddy:~/www/more old stuff$ chmod 777 -R *
<Cheri703> yup
<Cheri703> that's why I heart manpages :)
<Cheri703> when I have no idea what command I need, they're not useful :)
<dmcglone> I was using chmod 777 *
<dmcglone> thinking the * would take care of all the files and folders
<dmcglone> I also mistakingly used -r instead of -R
<dmcglone> so that mistake got me confused
<dmcglone> then I'm like, HUH?
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> yeah, I always check, some are -r some are -R :/
<Cheri703> wish it was consistent
<dmcglone> -r makes everything un-readable
<Cheri703> ew
<dmcglone> Ok, I gotta take a break. I'm a little burnt out
<canthus13> Seems kinda silly to make everything world read/write/execute.  major security issue there.
<canthus13> 755 would be much safer.
<dmcglone> hey guys, i'm trying to recover some data on a cd that will not auto mount, so I have to mount it by using the command: david@buddy:~$ sudo mount /dev/cdrom1 /home/david/cd
<dmcglone> mount: block device /dev/sr1 is write-protected, mounting read-only but when I do this, the files are empty and I get an error : error splicing file input/output error
<dmcglone> is there any way I can salvage these files?
<Cheri703> hmm...
<Cheri703> you could try it in a windows machine?
<Cheri703> just to see if it is the cd or your drive
<dmcglone> I tried, it wouldn't auto  mount there either
<Cheri703> hmmm
<Cheri703> ok
<dmcglone> I got thousands of lines of code I have written on these CD's I don't want to loose them :=(
<Cheri703> definitely
<Cheri703> hmm...hang on, let me see what I can find out
<dmcglone> oh lord, I think I've got it
<Cheri703> yeah?
<dmcglone> let me try first
<dmcglone> whooooo hooooo
<dmcglone> lord have mercy, wrong CD
<dmcglone> I am getting everything off that CD. it's going on my flash drive from now on
<Cheri703> HA
<dmcglone> Oh jesus thank you. I thought I was gonna have a nervous breakdown
<dmcglone> I'm copying this stuff so fast I'm making a huge mess of my directories
<canthus13> Wow. Ovaltine makes you gay.  http://www.dumpaday.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/ads6.jpg
<Cheri703> -_-
<Unit193> dmcglone: if you need it on another one: gddrescue, mondo and safecopy might help
<dmcglone> now I've got to organize all this crap
<dmcglone> looking that up now Unit193, thank you. no way I could have afforded to lose this stuff
<Unit193> scratch mondo - it's backup stuff
<dmcglone> ok, it still may come in handy :-)
<dmcglone> I have about 40 websites I created on that CD.
<dmcglone> I am just lucky I had 2 copies
<Unit193> testdisk is one I have used before, it seems really nice! (deleted photos off a camera)
<dmcglone> What I think happened to the first one was the CD was laying on my desk and I laid my hearing aid on it and my hearing aid has a magnet on it
<dmcglone> I wonder if that magnet corrupted the CD
<canthus13> nah. CDs are optical, not magnetic.
<dmcglone> I always thought a really strong magnet could do that. Hmmm maybe I'm thinking of something else
<canthus13> Maybe something like an MRI....
<dmcglone> true
<Cheri703> not useful for what you were doing, but my paper shredder can chew up cds, it's pretty impressive and fun :D
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> I like to play frisbee with my cd's
<Cheri703> nice sparkly plasticky bits :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Ours at work has a warning not to shred babies.  Or gingerbread men... I'm not sure which.
<Cheri703> nice
<dmcglone> My nerves are starting to calm down now :-)
<dmcglone> Ok I'm done organizing everything. 81,160 files 1.3GB
<Unit193> It can't be all code...
<dmcglone> just about
<dmcglone> except pictures and pear libs
<Unit193> That's one heck of a lot of code...
<dmcglone> it dates back at least 7 years though
<dmcglone> some files probably only have 5 lines of code if not that
<dmcglone> a lot of stuff I need to just throw away
<dmcglone> I found scripts I forgot I had written
<Unit193> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJixW2u4IvQ
<Unit193> ^ wow... Llamas with Hats 4 ....
<dmcglone> Cheri703: you buisy?
<Cheri703> nope, was, but not now :)
<Cheri703> what can I do for you?
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> I need some help finding 3 dramatic lines that describes lawncare
<dmcglone> something like "beautiful results"
<Cheri703> hmm...will ponder
<dmcglone> "crafting drama"
<dmcglone> something along those lines
<dmcglone> I can think of "crafting drama" "producing solutions"
<dmcglone> but it doesn't really go with a lawncare company
<Cheri703> ok, I will contemplate and let you know what I come up with
<dmcglone> cool thanks. I'm trying to figure a way to "soften" the edges on Matt's website because he mentioned he likes things like that
<dmcglone> I was thinking about having the page fade in and then have 3 small banners roll up slowly one at a time  with words like "High Expectation" "Greener Lawn" "Beautiful Results"
<Cheri703> kk
<dmcglone> and with each quote, the background image would change to show images of his work that would pertain to the quote
<dmcglone> Then at the end of the 3 quotes, I'll fade into his logo and the company name
<canthus13> dmcglone: Sounds kinda like burma shave signs...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-09
<Cheri703> dmcglone: as far as key words that describe matt or his business, I can come up with: trustworthy, reliable, attention to detail, passionate about lawncare, hard working
<Cheri703> dmcglone: funny story: one time he stopped by to pick something up, husband didn't answer the door, matt noticed that our front walk was slightly overgrown, he pulled out the weedeater and trimmed the walk, then left :)
<Cheri703> I asked him about it and he was like "I might be ocd about lawns :) )
<Cheri703> "
<dmcglone> LOL Cheri703
<Cheri703> it was pretty funny
<dmcglone> sounds like it
<Cheri703> yeah
<dmcglone> I just want to make sure he is absolutely happy with his website
<dmcglone> Sometimes it takes a minute to get the creative juices flowing
<dmcglone> I can't wait to show this one to you guys, this is kick ass!
<Unit193> dmcglone: What is your screen res?
<dmcglone> Unit193 at the moment I'm using 1024
<dmcglone> I bounce back and forth with resolutions for development
<dmcglone> anyone good with the gimp?
<Unit193> Was looking at the site your making (am I not supposed to?)
<Unit193> Play with it...
<dmcglone> I can't seem to adjust the transparency
<dmcglone> you can look. doesn't bother me
<dmcglone> which one was you looking at?
<Unit193> Tri-city
<Unit193> for the whole layer?
<dmcglone> I'm working on tri-city2
<Unit193> That's what I was looking at
<Unit193> There is a slider right above the layer list
<dmcglone> yeah, all I want to do is fill a box with a color then drag the transparency slider lower
<dmcglone> I've done it tons of times and it's not working anymore for some reason
<Unit193> You have to be sitting on it (I bet you know that)
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit193> Just tried it and it works....
<dmcglone> see it's not working here
<dmcglone> WTF???
<Unit193> close and reopen GIMP?
<dmcglone> I'm gonna try and reopen
<dmcglone> still not working
<dmcglone> try this: fill a box with a transparent background with color #005e00 then try and drag the Opacity down and see if it works for you
<dmcglone> did it work for you?
<dmcglone> it's not even using the fill anymore either
<Unit193> Yeah
<Unit193> Sorry, wasn't watching this
<dmcglone> my gimp is screwed up!!!
<Unit193> Anything I can do to help? (sudo apt-get purge gimp sudo apt-get install gimp)
<dmcglone> thats a shame
<dmcglone> I'll probably have to try that
<dmcglone> I re-installed it, still nothing. How did you do it?
<dmcglone> all I did was opened a new box with transparent background, chose the bucket fill, filled the box with color and then moved the opacity slider down
<Unit193> I think that's what I did...
<Unit193> Can I just make the image for you?
<Unit193> VM?
<dmcglone> I don't have a VM installed
<dmcglone> and I don't know exactly how transparent I need it. It could take me quite a few tries to get it right
<Unit193> I have a VM with remote desktop.... (the only thing is that it's slow up speed)
<dmcglone> Ah damn, got it
<dmcglone> had to use the opacity slider in the "layers" box
<dmcglone> Pfffft. now it's not showing on the web page in it's opacified (LOL) state
<Unit193> This really isn't your day...
<Unit193> What page?
<dmcglone> Unfortunately no
<dmcglone> index page
<Cheri703> dmcglone: did you save it properly?
<dmcglone> as a gif
<Cheri703> some things don't transfer opacity
<Cheri703> hmm..ok
<dmcglone> only png and gif can handle transparency
<Unit193> I like png's better
<Cheri703> k
<dmcglone> Unit193 IE bitches about png.s
 * dmcglone hates IE!!!
<Unit193> So do I.... (checking the site in it, IE6 fails soooo bad IE7 or 8 a bit better....)
<dmcglone> what site? the one I'm working on?
<Unit193> Yeah... I'll take Opera and Chrome over IE
<dmcglone> you mean over there the site looks like crap in IE 6 and 7???
<dmcglone> lord have mercy, I tried a .png and the opacity works. funny!
<Unit193> Looks like worse then crap in 6, better in 7 (or 8 don't know what one)
<Unit193> Looks nice!
<dmcglone> Hmmmm. I checked it in browserlabs in IE 6 and 7 and everything looked right
<dmcglone> checked it in all the browsers on Mac too and everything looked right
<dmcglone> what resolution are you using?
<Unit193> 7 or 8 even picks the opacity up...
<Unit193> 1024768
<Unit193> 1024/768
<dmcglone> Ok, now I'm going to make that box I just put that image in, expand upward from the bottom
<dmcglone> I need to make it just a slight bit less opacific
<Cheri703> opaque
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> now don't go messin with my southern language
<dmcglone> LMAO
<Cheri703> :)
<dmcglone> Ok well I'm not too happy using a .png if IE 6 isn't going to support it, but I'm pretty sure I got a CSS hack somewhere to force it to play along :-)
<dmcglone> so far what do you think?
<Unit193> Tell me if you want a screen from any browser...
<Unit193> Nice! but not for slow computers
 * Cheri703 doesn't have a link
<dmcglone> are you sure you aren't mistaking slow with the effects of the fade in
<dmcglone> let me get it Cheri703
<Unit193> No, the fade in is nice on this computer!
<dmcglone> Cheri703:  http://buddy.dyndns.biz/tri-city/tri-city2/
<Unit193> I'm also not saying you need to change it
<Cheri703> it is a little slow....
<Cheri703> but it looks good!
<dmcglone> now once it finishes fading in, I want the transparent green to grow from the bottom up and it will say something like "high expectation"
<Cheri703> the top bar is BIG for a netbook screen, but still, probably not the usual person who'll be using it
<dmcglone> then he background will change and the new quote will say something else
<dmcglone> Cheri703: Matthew wanted that :-(
<Cheri703> I will discuss it with him ;)
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> it's quite big over here also
<dmcglone> I had it smaller when I first started, and he e-mailed me and said "make that thing bigger"!!!! LOL
<Cheri703> heh, I'll talk to him
<dmcglone> This one I'm working on here, is just my own work. I thought I would give him a couple variations to choose from
<dmcglone> if you back up in that URL and go to tri-city1 you will see the original
<Cheri703> nope, 404
<dmcglone>   http://buddy.dyndns.biz/tri-city/tri-city1/
<Unit193> Cheri703: no caps
<dmcglone> Hmmmm
<Cheri703> nope, 404
<dmcglone> hang on
<Unit193> http://buddy.dyndns.biz/tri-city/Tri-City1/
<dmcglone>   http://buddy.dyndns.biz/tri-city/Tri-City2/
<dmcglone> sorry
<dmcglone> oops
<dmcglone>   http://buddy.dyndns.biz/tri-city/tri-city1/
<dmcglone> damn
<dmcglone> damn
<Unit193> I'll stop....
<dmcglone>   http://buddy.dyndns.biz/tri-city/Tri-City1/
<dmcglone> you were correct in the first place Unit19
<dmcglone> LOL
<Cheri703> :)
<dmcglone> you didn't need to stop, I kept screwing that up... LMAO
<Unit193> You could have both and put a link for slow connections/computers... or not
<dmcglone> Cheri703: go to the gallery and check out how the images work when clicked on
<dmcglone> in this day and age who has dial up?
<dmcglone> LOL
<Unit193> My cousins do (but they are in Indiana and in the middle of nothing)
<dmcglone> but you also got to remember, it will speed up when I put it on my servers
<dmcglone> my computer here isn't built for this
<dmcglone> It's fast over here, but thats because I'm working directly on my server
<Unit193> BTW your htaccess file isn't hidden (.htaccess not htaccess)
<Cheri703> that's cool
 * Cheri703 has borrowed that trailer :)
<dmcglone> I don't want that hidden, it's not mine, it's for any website I may have to use it with
<dmcglone> Cheri703: check this out http://buddy.dyndns.biz/Misc/cheri/Cheri's_Bro
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> can I ask you to maybe take it off of your webserver? just til I confirm with my bro if it's ok? since he works for the gov't and all, just want to confirm with him...
<dmcglone> all the code I've ever written is here free for all :-)
<dmcglone> Ok
<dmcglone> got it
<dmcglone> :-)
<Cheri703> thanks, sorry :/
<dmcglone> No problem. I was saving it in case you guys may decide to put it on the web
<dmcglone> Unit193 you having a field day over here aren't ya :-)
<Unit193> I'll stop playing on your server :D
<dmcglone> your fine
<dmcglone> thats what it's there for
<Unit193> But yeah, field day :)
<dmcglone> I'm just saying you like it, and thats all good
<dmcglone> sure why not
<dmcglone> take the code if you like :-)
<Cheri703> yeah, it looks good, I appreciate it :)
<dmcglone> Cheri703: if you were matthew which one would you choose?
<Cheri703> not sure, I'll talk to him about that bar though
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> your gonna get me fired
<dmcglone> LMAO
<dmcglone> here's my challenge, I know how to make things grow from the top down, but never done it from the bottom up
<dmcglone> Oh boy
<Cheri703> ?
<dmcglone> Unit193 check that out
<dmcglone> but I need to reverse it
<Unit193> It droped off the screen
<Unit193> Nice! (my FF is getting slow - too many tabs)
<dmcglone> yeah, but I want it to slide onto the screen
<dmcglone> well check that out :-)
<Unit193> Sorry about your access log :0
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit193> Fade-in is good
<Unit193> either comp can't take it too well, or it tkaes a bit to fully come in
<dmcglone> Now fade it out and back in with a different message
<dmcglone> I may have to adjust the timing a little better
<Unit193> It may be on my end
<dmcglone> it's java. I expect it to be slow.. LOL
<Unit193> That just about made my day....
<Unit193> watching it in IE6....
<dmcglone> whats it do?
<Unit193> The grass pic is behind the "High Expectations
<Unit193> for one and it just looks kinda goofy (in part it's also convering up the logo)
<dmcglone> screenshots?
<Unit193> You changed it, but sure
<Unit193> http://img403.imageshack.us/i/capture1ab.png/
<Unit193> http://img37.imageshack.us/i/capture2du.png/
<Unit193> http://img37.imageshack.us/i/capture3aj.png/
<Unit193> Funny looking?
 * Cheri703 has a horrible headache, and has for a few hours :(
<dmcglone> Yeah it is
<dmcglone> thanks for the screenies, I can fix that with a couple hacks
<dmcglone> did the height problem go away?
<Unit193> Your really going to cater to IE6?
<dmcglone> just a little
<dmcglone> it's not going to be a priority though
<Unit193> You making me use IE6.... what did I ever do to you!?!? :D
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> I just made a quick change just to see what would happen
<Unit193> it's better (too wide)
<dmcglone> it must be going too far down the page right?
<Unit193> and there is no transparency
<Unit193> Too far down the page?
<dmcglone> the box with the yellow border is too high is what I was asking
<BiosElement> Oh for gods sake
<BiosElement> No one buy PCmag. >.>
<Unit193> dmcglone: Same as in FF
<BiosElement> They just posted yet more FUD about the GPL, who knew they can't read.
<Unit193> BiosElement: Why is that?
<BiosElement> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2375476,00.asp
<BiosElement> They fail to explain the GPL's requirements and thus make it look like it's some new thing, it's pathetic writing as typical and just hurts F/OSS in general.
<dmcglone> Apple is violating the GPL
<BiosElement> dmcglone: I know.
<BiosElement> dmcglone: Though actually, less apple, more whoever uploaded it. Not sure it was apple was it?
<dmcglone> I'm not sure either
<BiosElement> Applidium uploaded it I think, whoever that may be heh
<dmcglone> The whole gist of it is apple uses DRM and that restricts access to VLC
<BiosElement> SO yeah, apple probably didn't actually violate it since I'm sure when you upload apps they pass all that along the line to the user.
<BiosElement> *erm, uploader
<dmcglone> It had to be an apple employee that uploaded it
<BiosElement> It did? I don't know how the app store works. They may approve them, but I imagine the legal implications fall to the uploader since apple could hide behind the DMCA
<dmcglone> the only people that can do uploads are the employees
<BiosElement> It's not approval based like the iPhone store thingy?
<dmcglone> people can submit their apps, but they do have to be approved by apple
<BiosElement> Eh, they can still hide behind the DMCA
<BiosElement> Moot point if it's approved, they still pass the risk on.
<dmcglone> not necessarily
<BiosElement> By submitting an app, I'm sure you give a legal agreement that you're at fault for whatever's wrong with it etc.
<dmcglone> the employee that uploaded it, should read the uploaders license agreement and make sure it's an authentic app from the uploader and not stolen
<BiosElement> It was
<BiosElement> They just didn't read the license
<BiosElement> Again, moot point really. I find it ironic that they wrap free apps in DRM myself
<dmcglone> I agree
<BiosElement> I love the apple defenders ;)
<BiosElement> Apparently apple wrote webkit from scratch
<BiosElement> And outta the goodness of their hearts, released it
 * BiosElement wonders where they forgot about khtml >.>
<dmcglone> I love apple defenders too or we wouldn't have learned about the laws of gravity
<dmcglone> ;-)
<dmcglone> Newton was 100% right, this is an example of "what goes up, must come down"
<dmcglone> LOL
<BiosElement> True hah
<BiosElement> ALso love the "GPL IS CLOSED SOURCE!" rant, been a while since I saw that one
<dmcglone> That rant comes from people with pea brains
<Unit193> Mac Users: 10% of the market share, 90% of the crazy
<dmcglone> I'm about to go upstairs and get on the laptop.
<dmcglone> I've put my work in for the day :-)
<dmcglone> I'll be back in a few
 * canthus13 laughs at the thought of having to go to a particular room to use a laptop.
 * dmcglone1 doesn't need to go to a particular room to use the laptop
<dmcglone1> lol
<dmcglone1> I got my laptop from the living room and brought it upstairs to my room so I can lay in bed
<dmcglone1> Ok I'm done for the night
<dmcglone1> Time for me to hit the hay
<dmcglone1> night everyone
<gilch> good morning. anyone home?
<Unit193> Nope
<gilch> wondering if anyone uses Empathy for IRC
<Unit193> I don't know if anyone does
<o--d-a> paultag: I duz haz problem, will you assist me?
<o--d-a> long story short, I moved important files from my SD card to ubuntu, I fucked my xorg.conf, and now I can't recover them with the live CD
<deejoe> o--d-a: which live CD, what video hardware?  is the live CD for the same version as the OS that's installed?
<o--d-a> deejoe: 7.04, Intel integrated, both liveCD and installed OS are the same
<o--d-a> deejoe: it won't give me permission to move the files
<deejoe> "it" being the live CD
<deejoe> what the names of the target and source volumes you're trying to copy files from/to?
<deejoe> you're doing this in nautilus (the GUI) or from a command line?
<o--d-a> nautilus
<o--d-a> "/media/disk/home/user/Desktop/126_0108"
<o--d-a> The entire desktop in general
<deejoe> I'm a little at sea with regard to nautilus, no pun intended.
<deejoe> I'm sort of a crusty cli guy.
<deejoe> are we sure /media/disk/home is the Desktop for the account that you want, on your internal hard drive?
<o--d-a> yeah
<o--d-a> deejoe: I want to copy the desktop to an external hard drive
<o--d-a> but I do not have permission to do so
<Unit193> sudo?
<o--d-a> Unit193: I don't remember how to use terminal to manage files
<o--d-a> that's exactly what I was thinking too though
<Unit193> gksudo nautilus will open the file browser
<o--d-a> Unit193: it worked, kudos to you good sir.
<Unit193> Glad I could help!
<o--d-a> Now if only I could find my 10.04 disk....
<Unit193> Can't help there ;)
<o--d-a> What if I said I might have to install Windows XP? ;)
 * o--d-a knows how to get under a ubuntonian's skin
<o--d-a> anyway, thanks for the help.
<Unit193> No problem!
<Unit193> If it works for you.... try Vista, you'll want to kill yourself in no time!
<o--d-a> Unit193: I liked vista.....certainly not on a laptop though
<o--d-a> god, I remember the first time I started up my HP, literally took 10 minutes to become responsive
<Unit193> Anyone know in LibreOffice or OpenOffice how to change the "Slide Pane" to show text not previews of the slides?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-05
 * gilbert groans
 * Unit193 slaps gilbert 
<Unit193> What's up?
<gilbert> Unit193: aw nothin, just moaning
<Unit193> Going well where you are? (Or is this quiet time?)
<gilbert> yeah, things are fine, but people make hulk angry
<Unit193> That's people for you
<gilbert> yes it is
<gilbert> where's paultag?
<gilbert> grrrr
<Unit193> Last I knew, C-bus
<gilbert> really, no way
<gilbert> i'll have to try to track him down this weekend if he's still around
<Unit193> That was a tad back though
<gilbert> i saw his twitter or blog about meing at john carrol
<gilbert> didn't know he was down this way
<gilbert> s/meing/being/
<Unit193> Ah, well you stalk him more than I
<gilbert> i suppose so
<jrgifford> glad i'm not the only one trying to corner paultag. ;P
 * Unit193 isn't
<Unit193> He isn't coming ejhre
<jrgifford> mansfield isn't that far, compared to Mass. :P
<paultag> i'm hammered in lakewood
<paultag> i'll say hi in the am
<paultag> love y'all, super drunk
<Unit193> >_<
<jrgifford> lol.
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> It's been a few weeks since I've been in here
<thafreak> I miss anything besides drunk paultag?
<paultag> morning!
<paultag> hung over paultag now :)
<jrgifford> paultag: well hallo!
<paultag> jrgifford: howdy!
<jrgifford> paultag: having fun in cleveland?
<paultag> jrgifford: dude, loving it.
<paultag> I miss CLE
<paultag> like, a lot
<paultag> i'm in Lakewood now
<paultag> casually went to a gay bar for fun last night. Got super drunk
<jrgifford> lol?
<paultag> went with a bunch of my gay friends
<paultag> I got hit on a lot, but I don't mind
<_bbb_> heh
<_bbb_> bounce?
<paultag> nah, church
<paultag> bounce is a bit too dancy
<paultag> which I've also been to
<_bbb_> never heard of church
<_bbb_> madison eh
<dzho> yeah.  aside from the whole "boo violence" thing, it's a bit worrying that some folks have such a violent reaction to being hit on, regardless of the gender
<_bbb_> theres a term for that
<_bbb_> people use it it court all the time
<_bbb_> what is it
<dzho> one has to wonder, how these people then think of being on the other end of the situation
<_bbb_> maybe im thinking more transgender
<_bbb_> like then the guy find out the girl has a dick and freaks out
<dzho> yeah, that's an entirely different level
<_bbb_> yeah still trying to remember the term for it tho
<_bbb_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gay_panic_defense
<dzho> http://tpmmuckraker.talkingpointsmemo.com/2012/01/tn_bill_would_give_anti-bullying_laws_a_religious.php?ref=fpnewsfeed
<dzho> "it's ok, the sky fairy told me to be an asshole"
<dzho> oops.  sorry.  I forget we try to keep it G rated in here.
<dzho> moo
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-06
<thafreak> anyone read much on this raspberry pi device?
<thafreak> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<thafreak> the goal is a $25 arm device
<canthus13> I want one. :)
<canthus13> I want the more expensive one, though.
<canthus13> I mainly want it to stick to a big-ass battery and a large hard-drive with an Alfa card... :)
<canthus13> actually, 2 wireless cards.
<canthus13> could use it to fish for all sorts of stuff. :)
<thafreak> nice
<canthus13> And with no GUI, it'd have plenty of ram and power. :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-07
<aaron__> hello
<Unit193> (Rerun here) As I'm going to apply for Ubuntu Membership, I'm asking for any tips/testimonials/ideas that you can give: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unit193 (Including "Your wiki is horrible! Try this to fix it!")
<jrgifford> Unit193: somehow i missed you were applying.
<jrgifford> first, good for you, second, have a date yet?
<Unit193> Unless it fails
<Unit193> I need to pickup a few sigs, and figure out RMB or IRC (Feb at latest)
<jrgifford> didn't i already write a testimonial thingy for you?
<jrgifford> guess not, i can't find it - must have been someone else...
<jrgifford> oh, that was in support of your appointment as lubuntu IRC contact.
<Unit193> I'd love all that I can get, I need to look good for me "Come back later" meeting :P
<jrgifford> look. stop being pessimistic. :P
<Unit193> Hey, you know me, I have to (Joke at least!)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-08
<jrgifford> haha true. in that way we are both alike, even if its not the greatest thing. ;)
<Unit193> Oh, and looks like I have to apply for Lubuntu OPs (Weird core channel thing) even thought I have +F :P
<jrgifford> hahah... whats the phrase? "standard procedure general."
<Unit193> It's because Lubuntu wasn't part of the core channels before
<jrgifford> oh... now it makes more sense.
<Unit193> Yep
<Unit193> Anowho, thanks for sig, I actually might pass this...
<jrgifford> relax. you'll be fine.
<Unit193> Hey, long time no see
<tnseditor> hi Unit193.  Sorry I gotta go so soon :P  My youngest brother just informed me we are playing Canasta
<tnseditor> I'll try to get on later tonight though.
<Unit193> Have fun!
<tnseditor> I will... though I hope we win more than yesterday.  We kept losing. :P
<tnseditor> talk to you later though
 * canthus13 drools.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-31
<jrgifford> paultag: fluxbox on G+ eh?
<paultag> jrgifford: yep :)
<jrgifford> paultag: i need to use it more often...
<jrgifford> heck, i need to use things other than unity more often... but nothing seems to stick. :(
<paultag> :)
<paultag> Yeah, Fluxbox takes some configuring and a DE
<paultag> I usually run it with Xfce + Fluxbox
<paultag> which is nice :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-01
 * skellat reminds Buckeyes to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/TeamReports/13/January with happenings from around the state so that we fill in the Team Reports blank on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports automagically by reference
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-02
<paultag> Mr skellat just pops in and out all day :(
<paultag> never get to say hi
<Unit193> He reads logs, say it now.
<paultag> Hi, skellat!
<canthus13> whee.
 * canthus13 stabs his router.
<canthus13> fucker decided wireless was no longer needed while I was out of town.
<canthus13> ...
<canthus13> wrong channel.
<canthus13> sorry 'bout the language. :P
<Unit193> I'm guessing I shouldn't bother reminding you that you aren't identified. :P
<canthus13> I am now. :)
<Unit193> canthus13: You LOST.
<canthus13> :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-03
<thafreak> what'd I miss?
<thafreak> I think I've been AFK since last year...
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> so much bru
<thafreak> really?
<thafreak> or has everyone been afk
<paultag> yeah, we talked a bit about pittsburgese yesterday (me and dzho) but that's it
<thafreak> backlog doesn't show much since before christmas
<thafreak> kinda figured it'd be dead...i mean since I wasn't around to talk to
<paultag>  true
 * thafreak is running fluxbox in vnc 
<thafreak> need to run some stuff on my work computer
<paultag> :D
<thafreak> opened my work email...
<thafreak> got an email from a recruiter
<thafreak> for a job...doing .Net...
<paultag> eeeerryyy day
<thafreak> in columbus
<thafreak> couldn't have been a worse fit for me, unless it required moving out of state
<paultag> hahahaha
<thafreak> debating on how/if to respond
<paultag> I just ignore 99.9% of them
<paultag> unless I care, then I say not now, but I'll keep you in mind
<thafreak> so annoying though...they always say...i was looking at your resume...
<paultag> I took my resume off the net for now
<thafreak> really...i think if you were looking at MY resume, you wouldn't be bothering me
<thafreak> yeah...so did I
<thafreak> I think these people pass around 8 year old version of my resume or something
<thafreak> where I had vb6 listed...cause I took a vb class 10 years ago and figured I'd put it on my resume then
<thafreak> now I regret it
<paultag> hahahaha
<thafreak> here was my response: http://pastebin.com/WYuTAN2N
<thafreak> too harsh?
<paultag> zing
<paultag> yeah, that's a bit hard, but it's OK
<thafreak> meh, they're so lazy, they deserve a kick in the pants
<thafreak> i actually saw a new website last night...they're a new startup
<thafreak> and they're looking for python devs i think in cbus
<thafreak> and the website is for recruiters actually
<thafreak> was thinking about maybe signing up and trying my hand at recruiting
<paultag> you should try!
<thafreak> everything that pisses me off..I tend to think I can do it better myself
<thafreak> this is a fundamental character flaw I beleive
<paultag> aye
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-04
<thafreak> Playing with freenas, I'm starting to finally understand freebsd better
<paultag> :)
<thafreak> so, freenas only has transmission available as a downloading plugin
<thafreak> which only downloads torrents
<thafreak> I got aria2 installed in the jail, and ran the daemon of it
<thafreak> now I can send it commands via xmlrpc to have it download just about anything :)
<thafreak> just need to figure out how to make a bsd rc.d script for it...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-31
<belkinsa> Does anyone here use a feed reader and have our Planet Ubuntu Ohio feed in the reader's lists?
<dzho> yes and no, respectively
<dzho> what's the ohio planet ubuntu feed URL?
<dzho> maybe I'll add it to one of my simple RSS instances
<belkinsa> http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/planet/feed
<belkinsa> It doesn't work so well on Readers, just like OMG! Ubuntu!.  Some times it fetches already read stuff.
<dzho> belkinsa: thanks.  I put that someplace where I'll see it next time I'm one of the mobile devices with the simple RSS installs
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
 * dzho has found yaxim+ejabberd+bitlbee to be handy or this
<belkinsa> I have one for my netbook called Bamboo which is a plug in for Thunderbird
<Unit193> Newsbeuter, and no.
<dzho> Unit193: oh, good call.
<dzho> I have a screen window with newsbeuter in it too, iirc
<Unit193> Anything interesting in ~/.newsbeuter/urls ? :P
<dzho> Unit193: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6670468/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://j.mp/19zXZmf
<dzho> the dmarti one may be the only one that isn't bigtime
<dzho> he's awesome, but for some reason he seems to remain sort of fringe
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-01
<Unit193> Happy (late) new year, Ohio!
<belkinsa> Thanks, I hope everyone had a good greeting of the new year.
<jrgifford> I woke up. Thats always a good start to any day. :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-02
<belkinsa> It seems that another team is trying use video chat for their meetings and maybe their Ubuntu Hours: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-ohio/msg01392.html
<jenni> [ Fwd: Preparing for the Video Chat meeting on 23	January 2014 : Mailing list archive : ubuntu-us-ohio team in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/Jw4jix
<jrgifford> belkinsa: would webrtc be an option?
<jrgifford> Its supported only on new browsers unfortunately.
<jrgifford> But it could work. I could roll a webrtc service that supports ∞ people
<belkinsa> Sure, why not.  I was thinking of using Jitsi as a program to connect to something like that if it's possible.
<belkinsa> But yeah, that problem is the issue.
<jrgifford> still requires a server
<belkinsa> Duh, it does.
<paultag> webrtc is great
<paultag> chatb.org
<paultag> btw
<paultag> use that
<paultag> it's awesome
<paultag> and it's free software using webrtc
<belkinsa> There is?
<paultag> chatb.org
<belkinsa> Perfect, looks very stable.
<paultag> it's very nice
<paultag> http://r-w-x.org/?p=chatb.git;a=summary
<jenni> [ r-w-x.org - chatb.git/summary ] - https://j.mp/19D3EYP
<paultag> if you want to hack on it
<jrgifford> cloning
<belkinsa> But does chatb.org record and log?
<paultag> no
<paultag> you can set up a webrtc client to dump the stream, I'm sure
<paultag> and/or patch it to do so
<paultag> it's free software :)
<belkinsa> Duh.
<paultag> it works great for meetings
<belkinsa> You think it might be the thing we need and for the Canada LoCo?
<paultag> It's great. I use it all the time
<paultag> I use it to talk with friends and stuff
<paultag> and the URLs are stable
<paultag> http://chatb.org/#ubuntu-ca is valid
<jenni> [ chatb.org ] - https://j.mp/19D3WyX
<paultag> and you can link that everywhere
<belkinsa> https://chatb.org/#ubuntu-oh will be ours then
<jenni> [ chatb.org ] - https://j.mp/19D4oNB
<paultag> y u no #ubuntu-us-oh
<belkinsa> Good point.
<belkinsa> Duh./
<paultag> my loco counciler just peeked out
<paultag> where was smk? :)
<belkinsa> There fixed: https://chatb.org/#ubuntu-us-oh
<jenni> [ chatb.org ] - https://j.mp/19D4EfI
<paultag> I'd test it out but I'm at work :)
<paultag> oh btw
<paultag> works with a lot of phoens too
<belkinsa> Maybe tonight?
<paultag> i use my tablet and phone all the time with chatborg
<belkinsa> I should do the same, but I would be using my mic instead of my webcam
<belkinsa> paultag, does it require flash?
<paultag> no, it's webrtc
<paultag> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebRTC
<jenni> [ WebRTC - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ] - https://j.mp/19D66i6
<belkinsa> So, that means it require a new version of firefox or chrome.
<paultag> FSVO "new"
<paultag> It's been around for ages
<belkinsa> Yeah, it's sable on Firefox 22+ and I have 26/
 * belkinsa is trying to get it to work
<belkinsa> Tinychat is another option that I forgot about but remembered after reading this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ca/2014-January/010223.html
<jenni> [ Preparing for the Video Chat meeting on 23 January 2014 ] - https://j.mp/19D7z83
<belkinsa> But that requires flash.
<belkinsa> And it's not FOSS, a believe.
<belkinsa> I*
<gilbert> paultag: is there a good wiki page with instructions for enabling systemd as init?  i would really like to educate myself
<belkinsa> Woah!  Hey there gilbert.
<gilbert> hi :)
<paultag> gilbert: apt-get install init; sudo vim /etc/default/grub; change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT to add init=/usr/bin/systemd
<paultag> gilbert: but hold on, it's documented
<gilbert> btw hi paultag :)  haven't chatted in a long time :/
<paultag> gilbert: hi :)
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, I miss you! :)
<belkinsa> Most of who is on the channels tend to be lurkers anyways.  ;)
<paultag> gilbert: https://wiki.debian.org/systemd#Installation
<gilbert> paultag: sorry for throwing some wrenches in the init discussion ;)
<jenni> [ systemd - Debian Wiki ] - https://j.mp/19D86XC
<paultag> gilbert: it's cool :)
<paultag> gilbert: I enjoy both wrenches and discussion
<gilbert> paultag: i'm quite aware :)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> gilbert: so, what's new, doc?
<gilbert> its really snowy :) i like snow
<paultag> ditto
<paultag> in both respects
<belkinsa> Same.
<gilbert> paultag: been busy lately getting wine in good shape
<paultag> oh snap
<paultag> you're making your own wine? I used to do that as a kid :D
<gilbert> paultag: haha
<paultag> We had the huge glass jugs (massive) in the basement
<paultag> made a bit of vinigar and a bit of wine
<paultag> gilbert: how's it coming along?
<paultag> gilbert: going to make some http://cdn.sejalivre.org/uploads/2012/03/debian-wine.jpg ? :)
<paultag> gilbert: Ohhhh, shit, WINE.
<gilbert> paultag: so WINE the application, not wine the drink
<paultag> I literally *JUST* got that.
<paultag> I'm an idiot.
<gilbert> yeah
<gilbert> its ok
<paultag> I saw wine go through NEW at one point I think
<paultag> I think ansgar was doing that one
<belkinsa> lol
<gilbert> anyway, i finally got around to cleaning up the packaging a ton.  it was a total mess from the old maintainer
<paultag> yeah, I remember those dark days
<paultag> thanks for working on it :)
<gilbert> and i now make it automatically choose between wine32 and wine64 without user intervention
<paultag> oh snap
<gilbert> anyway just a nice little convenience tweak
<paultag> that's a really good idea
<gilbert> but that actually took a lot of thought and time on my part
<gilbert> so i didn't have any idea that switching to systemd would be so insanely straightforward
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> it's really nice
<paultag> I enjoy using systemd a lot. I think that'll change once we drop sysvinit and we don't have systemd as default, since init files will start to go missing
<paultag> but socket based activation is amazing
<paultag> I need to finally tweak it so postgres, mongodb, nginx and friends don't start up unless I hit them
<gilbert> i'm thinking about making a package whose only job is to switch between sysvinit and systemd (and upstart too at somepoint).  that, i think, will be a technical solution that will entirely negate the need for any TC decision
<gilbert> wanna help?
<paultag> gilbert: I'm a bit overlaoded, but I'd love to help in whatever way I can
<paultag> I love the idea of making the switch easier
<gilbert> paultag: i am too, but i'm sufficiently annoyed by the init stuff
<gilbert> i have much better things i would like to work on...
<paultag> truth
<belkinsa> paultag, do users that use chatb need to install NetIRC?
<belkinsa>  webrtc*
<paultag> Nope.
<paultag> It's a standard that browsers implement
<belkinsa> Okay.
<paultag> works fine here on unmodified Debian
<paultag> with chrome
<belkinsa> Doesn't work on Ubuntu 13.10 and Firefox 26
<paultag> I really don't think that's true
<paultag> I have FF 24 and it's working fine
<belkinsa> Well, it works my tablet
<belkinsa> Okay, it seems to be working my tablet, but let me try to reboot my computer and see if that fixes it.
<belkinsa> Nope, still freezing up firefox...
<paultag> did you allow it to use your webcam?
<belkinsa> It doesn't take me to that.  It does on the tablet and Firefox on it.
<paultag> did you let it hang out?
<belkinsa> On sec
<belkinsa> Perhaps  I don't have enough power for it on my netbook
<belkinsa> This what happens: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bc_fFhgCIAABwHZ.png
<belkinsa> It just freezes up
<belkinsa> But what, I'm willing to use my tablet for it and my netbook for IRC if we do Ubuntu Hours this way.
<gilbert> paultag: i get a kernel panic when using init=/usr/bin/systemd.  it say NEW_ROOT must be a mount point.  any ideas or pointers to docs that may help me?
<gilbert> btw, which tool should i be using to read the binary log files that systemd has touched?
<paultag> gilbert: I'm not sure, I've never had to debug that yet, and it talks with syslog-ng, so I just read the text file, but I can imagine it's not brought up yet
<paultag> gilbert: I know there's a fancy log viewer thing
<paultag> gilbert: also that NEW_ROOT thing, I feel like I know of where that comes from
<paultag> gilbert: is udev up to date?
<gilbert> libudev1 is 204-6
<gilbert> same for the other udev packages
<gilbert> was using plain syslog
<paultag> hurm
<paultag> gilbert: #debian-systemd might know something
<paultag> i just joined, I'll watch :>
<gilbert> going to test on real hw first.  been testing in a vm so far.
<paultag> w0rd
<gilbert> same thing on real hw :(
<Unit193> gilbert: \o
<gilbert> oh, there is no /usr/bin/systemd on my system
<paultag> oh doh
<paultag> is it just /bin ?
<gilbert> yes
<gilbert> ;)
<paultag> doh
<paultag> duh
<gilbert> awesome!  systemd is pid 1 :) :) :)
<paultag> :D
<gilbert> thanks for the bad advice paultag ;)
<paultag> gilbert: no problem, it's what I'm here for
<Unit193> I thought that was my job, bad advice and half-baked packages.
<Unit193> paultag: You don't many QA uploads?
<paultag> nosir
<paultag> but I have sponsored a few
<Unit193> Hrm, alright.
<belkinsa> paultag, I tested chatb.org with someone and we be liked it.
<paultag> :D
<paultag> I love it
<paultag> I need to set it up at pault.ag somewhere.
<belkinsa> You can have more than two, right?
<paultag> of course
<belkinsa> Thanks, someone was wondering this in #ubuntu-locoteams
<paultag> ah yes, -locoteams
<Unit193> Dowh, my browser doesn't support it. :/
<belkinsa> Can you try with your smart device?
<Unit193> What smart device?
<belkinsa> Phone or Tablet.
<belkinsa> If you have one.
<Unit193> Yes, what device?  I have none.  I just opened firefox, done.
<belkinsa> And it's asking your to share your webcam and mic?
<belkinsa> One minute, let me get it going on my tablet
<Unit193> Already closed it, but it actually got to the interface so I saw what I needed.
<belkinsa> Okay
<jrgifford> belkinsa: want me to join it?
<belkinsa> Sure.
<belkinsa> Make sure you have good connection for video
<jrgifford> #ubuntu-us-oh, right?
<belkinsa> Yes.
<jrgifford> looks fairly complete
<jrgifford> i might start using this for hanging out with friends
<belkinsa> I once used Tinychat and TeamSpeak3.
<jrgifford> We use TS3 at work, i don't care for it that much..
<jrgifford> it's not bad, but not great
<belkinsa> Yeah, I played Traveller over it
<belkinsa> Is it me or you are not there.
<jrgifford> i'm there now
<jrgifford> are you there?
<belkinsa> Yeah, problems though.
<belkinsa> One sec
<jrgifford> ok
<belkinsa> I think AdBlock plus plug in doesn't work well on the firefox tablet
<belkinsa> Okay, I give.  See me?
<jrgifford> nope
<belkinsa> Strange.
<jrgifford> and i've got to go shovel snow
<jrgifford> so back later. :(
<belkinsa> Okay
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-03
<belkinsa> jrgifford, do you want to test chatb.org/#ubuntu-us-oh tomorrow?
<jrgifford> belkinsa: sure
<belkinsa> Thanks.  Anyone else here is more then welcome to join us also.
<Unit193> Creeping on jrgifford, sounds fun.
<jrgifford> Hah
<gilbert> paultag: so discission on init-select is not going so well, and i'm not entirely sure why
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> I have no idea
<gilbert> i don't really understand obstructing anything so simple, non-obtrusive, and solves so many problems
<gilbert> there is an undercurrent of deferrence to the TC that i also do not understand
<paultag> I think it's because everyone is tired of this
<paultag> and any decision is better than continuing with all of it
<gilbert> why?
<paultag> because it's blocking positive work, and it's holding us all back pretty hard
<paultag> I'm a strong systemd hardliner, but if upstart was made default, I'd stop fighting and just use it
<paultag> I'd rather upstart than sysvinit
<gilbert> that's the anti-freedom argument that keeps happening.  why suport everyone working on the thing they like?
<gilbert> *why not*(
<paultag> because then we have to write (and maintain) all sorts of init things in every daemon package
<paultag> and it means we can't be sure of feature x
<paultag> e.g. we'd make spec files and unit files and initd files and …
<gilbert> i'm sure feature x checks can be written, and when so choose another supported init
<gilbert> if there are people interested in doing all those things, why get in the way of their interests?
<paultag> perhaps, but once we switch to {upstart,systemd}, the other becomes hard to support, since we'd not be forced to ship init scripts
<paultag> I wouldn't
<paultag> but there's no one who's interest it is to patch every dameon
<paultag> plus no one will maintain logind
<paultag> outside systemd as pid 1
<paultag> which means a lot of things get broken
<paultag> so the upstart or openrc or whatever folks would need to join the systemd team to maintain logind
<paultag> which is a lot of work and code hacking
<paultag> (or GNOME breaks)
<gilbert> or gnome automagicially init-select's systemd
<paultag> then why support something else? :)
<gilbert> it could basically declare that it was incompatible with the other inits if the work didn't get done
<gilbert> because people are interested in those other things, and freedom, i think, is the ultimate ideal
 * paultag shrugs
<paultag> we'll see where it lands
<paultag> if it's upstart, systemd gets torn apart and used as parts
<paultag> if it's systemd, all other initds get torn up
<paultag> afaict
<gilbert> or different parts of the system choose the init they prefer: xfce and kfreebsd lands get upstart, gnome and possible kde get systemd
<gilbert> its about choice and freedom
<gilbert> and i can't understand it any other way, but maybe i'm too much of an optimist
<paultag> I think it's bascially breaks down to those who think Debian's about freedom, and others who think it's about making a stable OS with predictable configs to ensure stability
<paultag> e.g. some heisenbug when you swap out your libc and also init to foo when running software x results in a segfault or something
<gilbert> that's not really a heisenbug as long as reportbug reports your non-default init config
<paultag> yeah, but which was it? :)
<paultag> the eglibc, the init, or software x? :)
<paultag> erm libc*
<paultag> anyway
<paultag> both views are valid
<paultag> and that's likely where some of that comes from
<gilbert> that's when the maintainer says, hey, try swapping these things to the defaults and let me know if the problem still exists
<paultag> you see how it'd not be first-class
<gilbert> yes, but there is tons of second-class stuff already in debian that gets worked on, figured out, and fixed
<gilbert> like all of the non-popular architectures
<paultag> that's different than a release arch
<paultag> if we get a bug on mipsel, we'll still have to deal with it or it's rc-buggy
<gilbert> no, i mean everything except i386/amd64
<gilbert> but those really are second-class archs even though they are release archs
<gilbert> they are not the thing that the majority of users use
<paultag> meh
<paultag> I can see it both ways
<gilbert> i know...
<thafreak> did I wander into #systemd-vs-upstart by accident? ;)
<paultag> yep
<paultag> well
<paultag> not really
<gilbert> not exactly
<paultag> since gilbert and I are in alignment on philosiphy
<paultag> but it's related
<gilbert> you wandered into gilbert wants peaceful coexistence of all inits
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> which is great
<gilbert> but perhaps overly idealistic
<paultag> I like upstart's maintainers more, but I do like systemd more technically
<thafreak> i don't like learning new things :)
<thafreak> i'mma fork sysv-init and keep rocking it forever
<paultag> do it!
<paultag> openrc looks like a step up btw thafreak
<paultag> it wraps sysvinit
<gilbert> yea, its already called openrc
<paultag> ye
<gilbert> and debian may one day (fingers crossed) get packages for that
<paultag> zigo really did great work
<paultag> gilbert: it's in experimental
<paultag> as of an hour or two ago
<gilbert> paultag: oh, awesome!
<paultag> NEW is a well oiled machine, gilbert
<gilbert> nice :)
<paultag> now that I have a finger again :>
<gilbert> that's always useful ;)
<Unit193> paultag: Yeah, saw that you processed that and really got it down.
<paultag> ye
<paultag> and another new member is keeping it low
<paultag> I can do large scale processes at once, and he's good at incremental processing
<paultag> so it's a really nice team :>
<paultag> so I did ~200 over vacation
<paultag>     paultag: {ACCEPT: 271, PROD: 11, REJECT: 24}
<paultag> lifetime:
<paultag>     paultag: {ACCEPT: 1170, PROD: 140, REJECT: 136}
<Unit193> Need to reject more. ;)
<paultag> yeah, only ~10%
<belkinsa> jrgifford: ping
<belkinsa> Woah, hey there, BobJonkman.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-04
<belkinsa> jrgifford ping
<jrgifford> belkinsa: sorry!
<jrgifford> today got a little insane.
<jrgifford> i'm available to try it out now, if you want?
<jrgifford> https://chatb.org/#ubuntu-us-oh - right?
<jenni> [ chatb.org ] - https://j.mp/19D4EfI
<belkinsa> yeah, give me a sec
<jrgifford> ok
<paultag> ooh, I can try it out
<belkinsa> Sure!
<jrgifford> I only have a few minutes though
<belkinsa> Okay
<belkinsa> paultag, how long do you have?
<paultag> two sec
<belkinsa> Okay, it will work
<jrgifford> yup, it works
<jrgifford> http://jnettop.kubs.info/wiki/
<jenni> [ jnettop wiki FrontPage ] - https://j.mp/19U8UFh
<jrgifford> also made my laptop fan go nuts
<paultag> hurm
<jrgifford> but yeah, about 100Kb/s total
<paultag> per stream or to both of us
<jrgifford> Per stream
<jrgifford> But when you left, it went up for belkinsa
<paultag> might not scale as well as it could, but screw it, seems fine
<paultag> hurm
<paultag> oh interesting
<jrgifford> So it might have global limit.
<paultag> I wonder if you can mute non-speaking streams
<paultag> video mute
<jrgifford> Dunno
<paultag> hurm
<jrgifford> For a beta protocol, I'm impressed though
<belkinsa> Just wondering, should we wait until skellat comes back?
<belkinsa> for a mock virtual Ubuntu Hour?
<jrgifford> put the invite out there
<jrgifford> and see if people are interested
<belkinsa> Out where?
<jrgifford> mailing list
<belkinsa> Right.  And the discourse too, right?
<jrgifford> sure
<belkinsa> Okay.  On it.
<Unit193> paultag: Nice, danke.  Now I have to figure out how to use it. ;P
<paultag> bitte
<paultag> :)
<paultag> Unit193: ssh alioth.debian.org
<paultag> Unit193: you might need to log in and set your RSA ssh key
<paultag> not DSA
<Unit193> Yep, thinking generallly and good use of git as well.
<paultag> ah
<paultag> you *can* use bzr if you want
<paultag> but use git
<Unit193> Well yeah, just thinking generally.  I use git for a few other projects, just not well.  Oh, and saw the friend from your area today.
<paultag> ye
<paultag> oh?
<paultag> who's that?
<paultag> or a friend of yours from BOS :)
<Unit193> Mhmm, he was on break.  Not anyone you know, just going to post-grad or something.
<paultag> ah cool
<belkinsa> And done.  Discourse thread: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/mock-virtual-ubuntu-hour/1375 and Mailing-list thread: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-ohio/msg01393.html
<jenni> [ Mock virtual Ubuntu Hour - Ubuntu Discourse ] - https://j.mp/19UcZZZ
<jenni> [ Mock virtual Ubuntu Hours : Mailing list archive : ubuntu-us-ohio team in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1diheMv
<belkinsa> You think this is worthy for the topic of the channel?
<Unit193> Hrm, can't find the page on what's kosher in Collab-maint...
<Unit193> paultag: Hmm, can't find the rules and what's kosher on collab-maint, am I stupid or are they hidden?
<paultag> hurm?
<paultag> Debian things
<paultag> that's about it
<Unit193> More like, when and what repos?
<paultag> /git/collab-maint repos
<paultag> you can create any sort of Debian-related ones there.
<paultag> DDs can use alioth more generally
<paultag> but most don't
<Unit193> Ah, was wondering because there's another project on there, and not sure if I should or can push a branch.
<paultag> sure
<paultag> go for it
<paultag> don't break shit ™
<paultag> collab-maint means collaboratively maintained
<Unit193> jandrusk: Howdy.
<Unit193> paultag: Heeey, it builds and is Lintian clean, just has another guy working on the ITP. :D
 * Unit193 shuts up. :)
<paultag> if you're in doubt, ask #debian-devel :)
<paultag> which you're not in
<paultag> bad Unit193
<paultag> did you apply for DM yet?
<paultag> no? bad Unit193
<Unit193> Hey, I'm in a couple OFTC channels...  No, I don't have a sig yet, can't get it soon either.
<Unit193> Oh dang, gilbert isn't on http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/map/user, at least I don't see him.
<belkinsa> We have two others (one of them is jorge) that wants to test this.
<jrgifford> cool
<belkinsa> I also forwarded this to the LoCo Contacts list.
<Unit193> paultag: In case you didn't see, mentors likes me now. :P
<paultag> :D
<paultag> why's that?
 * paultag hunts for his pageupkey
<Unit193> Have to set your email to what you upload as, it doesn't verify against your gpg key.  Last time I did that, I didn't wait long enough for the email change to take affect.
<paultag> :D
<Unit193> Not sure if I'm going to go for the QA upload or not though, dont'w ant to break stuff. :P
<paultag> bah
<paultag> breaking stuff is fun
<Unit193> Not asking for your sponsorship, just linking to http://mentors.debian.net/package/samdump2
<jenni> [ mentors.debian.net ] - https://j.mp/1bGRZ5k
<paultag> :D
 * Unit193 already spots a tiny problem. :D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-30
 * skellat executing EMCON (emissions control via systems shutdown) to hunt for Radio Havana Cuba on the shortwave dial again...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-31
<skellat> For those this may be of interest to: https://nthykier.wordpress.com/2014/12/30/status-on-jessie-december-2014/
<jenni> [ Status on Jessie (December 2014) | nthykier ] - https://j.mp/1ryp2qQ
<PCLine_> Hello skellat - Thanks for the information but dont know what Jessie is.
<skellat> Jessie is the upcoming version of Debian, Ubuntu's upstream
<skellat> Changes that happen there can and sometimes actually do flow downstream into Ubuntu
<skellat> While on the flipside we do try to get some Ubuntu things pushed back upstream patching stuff and making Debian even better
<skellat> It looks like they've got 4 kaboom/blocker bugs before they get some traction toward releasing: https://udd.debian.org/bugs/?release=jessie_and_sid&patch=ign&merged=ign&done=ign&rtjessie-is-blocker=only&fnewerval=7&flastmodval=7&rc=1&ctags=1&cdeferred=1&crttags=1&sortby=id&sorto=asc&format=html#results
<jenni> [ Debian Bugs Search ] - https://j.mp/1rypPYZ
<skellat> Unlike Ubuntu, Debian only releases when it is "ready"
<Unit193> I'll be happy when the freeze is over, I need to get some fixes in.
<jenni> Unit193: 19 Dec 00:54Z <skellat> tell Unit193 THE GAME
 * skellat ***SLAPS*** jenni 
<skellat> This is cute: http://pjmedia-new.pjmedia.netdna-cdn.com/eddriscoll/user-content/24/files/2014/12/1984_fahrenheit_451_not_how-to-guides_6-1-14-1.jpg
<jenni> https://j.mp/1ryqOIB
<PCLine_> and I just got all my systems updated and running the way I wanted (I think).  Now you tell me you hope for a major update.
<Unit193> PCLine_: But, if you're using Ubuntu LTS, then no major upgrade. :P
<PCLine_> I am not worried...Tomorrow I plan to backup all 4 systems and I will be good for a while Major or Minor update.
<Unit193> I keep trying to break mine, doesn't work. :(
<Unit193> (Kidding, just like doing crazy things.)
<skellat> Unit193: I'm running Xubuntu 15.04 now and so far nothing has gone kaboom on me
<Unit193> Any interesting PPAs? :P
<Unit193> I still have yet to upgrade to 15.04, was going to take Omega up to that, but holidays and all.
<skellat> Just the usual ppa:skellat/elptools
<Unit193> No xubuntu-dev ones then?  Oh well. :P
<skellat> To have my metapackage that ensures I keep the same base of packages installed
<skellat> I may go risky eventually
<PCLine_> am I looking at the wrong version information?  lsb_release -a 
<PCLine_> I only have 14.04.1
<Unit193> PCLine_: That's the LTS, likely a good choice.
<skellat> PCLine_, I'm running the developmental version
<skellat> Kinda risky for me to be running it on what is essentially production hardware
<PCLine_> Long Term Support - Never took the time to figure out what that meant until now.  Thanks.
<PCLine_> Learned a lot of stuff this week.
<Unit193> skellat: Mistake or purposeful not adding jrg to admins?
<skellat> Unit193: Open the LP group and take a look for yourself
<skellat> You might be surprised
<Unit193> Heh yes, I did miss that.  Or forgot, goldfish and all...
<skellat> I have to make sure I transition all credentials and start removing myself over the next day or so
<skellat> Active Duty starts on Monday
<skellat> Unit193: It is my duty to inform you that the three of you need to e-mail loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com and loco-contacts@lists.ubuntu.com to inform them that Ubuntu Ohio's leadership has officially changed as of tonight.  It is additionally my duty to request that the three of you join loco-contacts@lists.ubuntu.com in your joint capacity as the point of contact for Ubuntu Ohio.
<skellat> Congratulations
<belkinsa> On it.
<belkinsa> Done: http://ubuntusense.com/2014/12/31/new-point-of-contactleader-for-ubuntu-ohio/ and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2014-December/006917.html
<jenni> [ New Point of Contact/Leader for Ubuntu Ohio | Ubuntu Sense ] - https://j.mp/1D5oGJD
<jenni> [ [loco-contacts] New Point of Contact/Leader for Ubuntu Ohio ] - https://j.mp/1D5oH05
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-01
<skellat> http://erielookingproductions.info/ubuntu/2015/01/63-starting-the-new-year/
<jenni> [ Starting The New Year ] - https://j.mp/1B6GKDQ
 * Unit193 grumbles again at the freeze...
<PCLine_> Good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-02
<andygraybeal> what  hardware management applications do you guys use?  i'm trying to do service work here at home to pay the bills and people bring me their comptures and want linux installed.  i'd like to record the machine information and some notes on what i did to it and when i serviced it.  i've looked at OTRS and that seems a bit much.. but it looks awesome.  any ideas?
<andygraybeal> i got a line of work that keeps steadily growing
<andygraybeal> and i want to stay organizd... right now it's ... it's some hick that lives in the hills in the middle of nowhere working on their computers.
<andygraybeal> my office is a wreck and people enter through the 14ft garage door.
<andygraybeal> inventory management or hardware management or asset management type stuff
<andygraybeal> maybe odoo/openerp ...
<andygraybeal> i'm going to try openatrium
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-03
 * dzho reads with interest
<dzho> andygraybeal: I used to use Request Tracker (RT) back in the day.  It's written in python.  
<dzho> you started your question with hardware management, but the things you're looking at are request tracking/help desk/CRM type stuff all the way up to full blown ERP and ...
 * dzho starts mumbling about not really knowing what some of this stuff is
<dzho> drupal sounds pretty heavy, also ugh PHP
<dzho> odoo is python at least 
<dzho> I tell myself if I ever get around to setting up another tracker, I'll set up Roundup.
<dzho> huh,  I see that Ohlo is now OpenHUB
<dzho> what's up with that?
<andygraybeal> i used to use RT also!  i love RT
<andygraybeal> yea, i've been lookign at openerp and otrs
<andygraybeal> aaah okay i see what you are saying
<andygraybeal> i forgot what i wrote even
<andygraybeal> roundup, i'll have a look at it
<andygraybeal> i guess what i'm after is something that does inventory
<andygraybeal> with customer relations
<andygraybeal> yea, and issue / time tracking would be good
<andygraybeal> i don't mind drupal so much from a end-user point of view
<belkinsa> Would alfresco work?
<andygraybeal> document management?
<belkinsa> Oh, never mind.
<andygraybeal> i've played with alfresco to manage document lifecycles!
<belkinsa> Is a good one?
<andygraybeal> i can't remember if i configured the ldap part of it or not.
<andygraybeal> i can't say if it is good or not... i think depending on what you needed
<andygraybeal> it was fun a bit
<andygraybeal> i always get a little upset at the hybrid community / commercial aspect... but that's just me.
<andygraybeal> like i'd read how to do something, then realize later that it is only in the commercial version
<andygraybeal> i understand the model though, to bring in revenue, so i'm not mad at that
<andygraybeal> i guess if i was more familiar with it that lack of understanding would go away and i could relate to the app better
<andygraybeal> dzho, i know i mentioned  hardware management, but i want something to do more than that
<andygraybeal> i guess not even hardware management, just inventory of the hardware that my customers have, so i could refer to it when they have problems.
<andygraybeal> soi don't have to re-ask them model numbers of everything
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-04
 * skellat slaps jenni
<skellat> .cs KC8BFI
<jenni> (KC8BFI) Name: STEPHEN M KELLAT, Address: Ashtabula, OH 44004, United States. Previous Callsign: N/A. Grant Date: 08/08/2014. Expire Date: 10/06/2015. Codes: HAI - Ham Radio - Individual. More information is available at: http://www.qth.com/callsign.php?cs=KC8BFI
<Unit193> Temp: 50 F (10 C) ~ Overcast ~ Humidity: 96% ~ Observed: Sat 03, 18:52
<Unit193> :D
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> Cover: Overcast, Temp: 44.5°F (6.9°C), Dew Point: 42.4°F (5.8°C), Humidity: 92%, Apparent Temp: 39.2°F (4.0°C), Pressure: 29.88in (1011.71mb), Condition: Rain, Wind: Gentle breeze 9.9mph (15.9kmh) (↓) - Ashtabula, Ohio, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<skellat> Unit193: Strange times we're having with even stranger weather
<Unit193> I had hoped for colder, more snow...
<skellat> Unit193: I start the big round-trip commutes Monday
<yano> https://i.imgur.com/jcCvkAV.png
<skellat> yano: Did a paper on that while I worked on my undergraduate history major
<skellat> Michigan History was a required class at the time when I was completing my bachelor's degree up in Oakland County
<skellat> The UP is hopefully colder than it is here
<skellat> .wx 49770
<jenni> Cover: Overcast, Temp: 30.2°F (-1.0°C), Dew Point: 28.4°F (-2.0°C), Humidity: 93%, Apparent Temp: 30.2°F (-1.0°C), Pressure: 29.88in (1011.89mb), Condition: Cloudy, Wind: Light air 1.7mph (2.7kmh) (↑) - Petoskey, Michigan, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
 * skellat has only been as far north in Michigan as "the middle of the mitten"
<yano> i've been as far north as Detroit
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-01-04
<thafreak> Happy, still pretty new, year!
<PCLine__> Happy New Years to you thafreak.
<yano> https://medium.com/@trog/reflections-of-an-australian-startup-in-the-midwest-6c98105fff55
<jenni> [ Reflections of an Australian Startup in the Midwest — Medium ] - https://j.mp/1Rc5yEf
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-01-07
<yano> http://nbc4i.com/2016/01/06/person-found-dead-in-northeast-columbus/
<jenni> [ Person found dead in northeast Columbus | NBC4i.com ] - https://j.mp/1Z6UxmG
<yano> http://radio.wosu.org/post/more-job-growth-predicted-central-ohio-2016
<jenni> [ More Job Growth Predicted For Central Ohio In 2016 | WOSU Radio ] - https://j.mp/1S6w8P6
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-01-08
<yano> http://www.amazon.com/cant-somebody-just-around-here/dp/0981607969/
<jenni> [ Why can't somebody just die around here?: Gerhard Maroscher: 9780981607962: Amazon.com: Books ] - https://j.mp/1ODGWlj
<Derath-Srvr> Sup
<Derath-Srvr> Nice email btw slidinghorn
<Derath-Srvr> back to lurking for a while...
<slidinghorn> Derath-Srvr: Thanks...I'd love to see this take off again. 
<yano> https://youtu.be/XE5faTZS4Gw
<jenni> [ COLUMBUS! - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/1O9e7M4
<yano> https://i.imgur.com/gmRbksB.jpg
<Unit193> slidinghorn: Well hello, fancy seeing you here.
<yano> http://graphics.latimes.com/powerball-simulator/
<jenni> [ Here’s $100. Can you win $800 million in the Powerball lottery? - Los Angeles Times ] - https://j.mp/1PjrIOG
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-01-09
<jrgifford> yano: Basically, I could bet my whole yearly salary, and wouldn't win over 10 years
<jrgifford> #yolo
<Unit193> jrgifford: Someone wants to re-activate -oh!
<jrgifford> Unit193: yup, slidinghorn does
<Unit193> slidinghorn: Anywho, technically I'm one of the resources holders right now, I'm of course in support but can't really help all that much, in person.
<slidinghorn> Unit193: it would probably be difficult to have an in person meeting considering we're likely spread pretty far across the state, but I'm sure we could arrange something in here to have a discussion or through a hangout/skype session or something :)  Glad to hear people are interested though!
<Unit193> Yeah fairly spread out.
<Unit193> (We did used to have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/ReLoCos though.)
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/ReLoCos - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1OTRdvD
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-01-06
<PCLine__> Evening everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine__> Hey Unit193 - Hows things going?
<Unit193> Hrm.  Not too bad I guess?
<PCLine__> It turned a little Cold here is Ohio!
<Unit193> Hah, yep!  We got snow! :D
<PCLine__> Yes we got some snow also.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-01-04
<hjdaugherty90> Is there much communication in the this channel? Fairly new to Linux and from Ohio so just trying start talking to people in the community.
<JackFrost> Honestly, not a whole lot these days.  Every year around the time of OLF there's a bit.
 * dzho is sorry to have missed hjdaugherty90
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-01-05
<JackFrost> I still use an Ubuntu flavor and contribute even, but the fact I live in Ohio has nothing to do with anything. :(
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-12-30
<JackFrost> Next week we have a class trip to the Coca-Cola factory. I hope there's no pop quiz.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-12-31
 * smkellat groans
#ubuntu-us-oh 2020-01-03
<JackFrost> yano: wxbox be dead.
